# [After Effects] Renderabbruch wegen RAM?



## Razorhawk (18. August 2004)

Ja ich find das total komisch.
Bei mRendern zeigt mir ja After Effects an wieviel Ramspeicher noch frei ist in "%" ich habe 512. und beim Rendern wird er immer voller und das geht bis zu 110% vom vorhandenen Speicher, aber dann bricht er imer ab wegen zu wenig Ram.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich jetzt, damit ich meine 700 Frame animation habe mir jetzt zig Gigabyte von Ram anschaffen muss, damit er zuende rendert.
Wie verhindere ich, dass er abbricht (er bricht bei ca Frame 100 immer ab wegen Speicher) und er dann zuende rendert


----------



## Razorhawk (18. August 2004)

Ich habe ein bisschen rumprobiert und einfach ds Cache-Volumen auf 600% über meinen normalen Arbeitsspeicher eingestellt.
Ist das die korrekte vorgehensweise für dieses Problem?, denn im Moment ist er bei 350% über und rendert sich gerade bei Frame 520 rum.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (18. August 2004)

hi
ich hab folgendes eingestellt und beim rendern braucht er immer ca. 60-70

maximum memory usage: 100%
maximum RAM cache size: 80%
und enable disk cache habe ich nicht aktiviert

hoffe es hilft dir weiter


----------

